# RESCUE: Garden Grove, CA



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

From the Bunny Bunch:

The Bunny Bunch has been working for months to find rescues for a
group of 500 or more dumped bunnies in California. Now the county
has stepped in and is demanding all the bunnies be trapped and killed!
I have taken 40 of these bunnies into my rescue so far...these are
friendly, adoptable, *adorable* rabbits, most very young (there were
only around 30 rabbits a year ago..they've reproduced exponentially).

Dog people, cat people, if you've ever thought about becoming bunny
people too, *now* is the time. I can attest to how rewarding it is
to help a species that has been exploited so horrifically by humans
for so long. When a rabbit truly trusts you even though you are a
natural predator....there's no feeling like it.

Please contact Caroline with the Bunny Bunch at[email protected](at
aol dot com) if you can help

More info on this rescue can be found athttp://www.bunnybunch.org/

thanks!

~dawn


----------



## Pipp (Mar 26, 2007)

This the same group of bunnies... 

Subject: [thenaturalrabbit] Need help ASAP rabbits will be killed 
Reply to:[email protected] com 

**PLEASE CROSSPOST WIDELY** 
Urgent help needed for 300 to 500 bunnies in southern California. 
Companion bunnies, not wild bunnies, abandoned in a park are being 
killed by locals and will be destroyed by overwhelmed animal shelter 
(they are trying to help, but the number of rabbits is so high). 
Local rabbit rescue groups do not have enough permanent or foster space and 
need help immediately to save these bunnies. Anyone able to foster 
rabbits indoors (think of them as being like cats that hop; litter 
trainable and want to live inside with the family), or even 
temporarily outdoors please contact us or go to bunnybunch.org to help. The 
rabbits are located in Orange County but we will find a way to 
transport them to anywhere in Southern California, and even other rescues 
across the United States. 
Animal control will is going to start trapping on Monday, March 26th, 
so PLEASE contact us straight away. 

Thank you, 
Caroline Charland 
*Caroline*@bunnybunch.org


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

Caroline Charland (The LA Bunny Bunch) was onCBS National News with Katie Couric last night. While the segment didntfocus on the dangers to the rabbits, it didraise awareness,so hopefully more people will help these poor bunnies.

Note: They are adopting out rabbits but they will not be available for pickup until the week after Easter. 


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/04/04/eveningnews/main2649131.shtml


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 6, 2007)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I'll tryto attend their West LA adoption day tomorrow! My hubby hasto work for a length of time tomorrow, but hopefully the time will lineup so we can go there, too!

He sounds really open to adopting a bun from them! Tomorrow will be more of a preliminary visit, really, tofigure out their adoption procedures, etc. and figure out total fees,etc...but it's preliminary for adoption possibly quite soon! 

We'll see what happens! I REALLY hope the times line up!! I would LOVE to visit their buns. 

Hugs!

Rosie &amp; the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 6, 2007)

Argh...another shelter that won't accept us...

We're going to have to flat-out wait until we have a house...


----------



## Haley (Apr 6, 2007)

Rosie, I dont know how much free time you have,but have you ever considered volunteering at a place likethis?I know they need lots of volunteers (especially thistime of year) and its a good way to feel good about doing something forthe bunnies without actually adopting one.

Just a thought. I really enjoy volunteering and I only go about 1 day amonth or so (because the shelter is an hour drive)..but it feels greatto help even a little.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 6, 2007)

I've actually been planning on volunteering onceI have the free time. I would LOVE to help out those bunsSOMEHOW, ya know?

Right now, though, with one car, it's impossible. Once we canafford to get a second vehicle (so I can actually have a way to goANYWHERE during the day, hehe), I can totally do that. 

Thanks for the suggestion...I look forward to being able to put it into action!!


----------



## Haley (Apr 9, 2007)

Bumping for anyone else in CA...


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 15, 2007)

I emailed Carolyn about perhaps adopting agirlfriend for Floppy and she informed me that the Bunny Bunch is atthe Petsmart in Chino every weekend and I could even bring Floppy in to"date" some of the girls before choosing one. I would love to help atleast one of these poor buns.


----------



## Haley (Apr 15, 2007)

That sounds great! I looked at their site beforeand they had so many beautiful bunnies and Im sure they will be gettingmore and more here after Easter.

Good luck and keep us posted! Im sure Floppy would love to have a girlfriend!


----------



## monklover (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Haley! I livein California and I actually have been planning to adopt one of theserabbits! Well.... It all depends on if Buddy and the rabbit get alongso that they can bond well! Right now we are building another hutchso that we can keep one more rabbit while the two bond! We are going tohave a bunny date soon! I hope that I will be able to rescue one of theGarden Grove buns! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2007)

Old but stiill there. Lot of these buns are up for adoption. Jim there is a bunny called Jim Rabbit!

[align=center][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*We did it!
Garden Grove Rescue Update*
7/5/07[/font][/align]
[align=left]There are only two (hard to catch) rabbits left at the park in Garden Grove, we hope to catch them in the next couple of days. [/size][/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]We were able to save all the rabbits that were dumped at this location. [/font][/align]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]As you know from our previous updates, the trapping company did come in to the park and trap a lot of rabbits. We took all the rabbits we have room for from the trapping company, but at that time did not have enough room for all of them, so some had to go to the Orange County shelter. But, we paid the shelter for the rabbits as soon as they got there. That bought us some time to find more foster homes, plus the shelter would not be able euthanized the rabbits as now they belonged to us. It would ensure that they would be spayed or neutered at the shelter to prevent further litters from being born. [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]We are picking up the last of the rabbits from the OC shelter this week.[/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]We started this rescue not knowing how we were going to fund this rescue, where we were going to foster all these rabbits, and didn't even know if we would be allowed enough time to complete this rescue. *Thanks* to the wonderfully dedicated volunteers, those who donated money to help us with spay/neuter and medical costs, and to the media who publicized our needs. Because of all of you we were 100% successful.[/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Two new rabbits did get dumped there a couple of weeks ago, we were able to scoop them right up. We got them fixed and they are in a foster home waiting for a forever home. [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]We have hundreds of rabbits from this rescue that still need homes, so now we will be working hard to seek out more rabbit lovers who can commit to giving these rabbits a lovely forever home.[/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]We are waiting for the county to come through with what they promised us; replacing gates and fencing to help prevent more animals from being dumped at the park, as well as putting up signs about not dumping animals. Hopefully this will happen in the next week or two. After all our hard work, we need them to take care of the problem that started all this in the first place. [/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]This rescue saved the lives of over 500 rabbits, plus some guinea pigs and many birds. It didn't cost the City or County any money at all. [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]We are proud of this accomplishment, and are very thankful for all your support.[/font]

They also have an event coming up.

*Bunny Adoption Day at the Irvine Animal Care Center
*July 28, 2007
10 a.m. to 3:30 p.m. 

*JOIN US FORâ¦ *
â¢ Rabbit Adoptions for $55 
Discounts Available on Multiple Rabbit Adoptions 
â¢ Free Nail Trims and Bunny Care Advice 
â¢ Bunny Bunch Boutique 
â¢ Rabbit Matchmaking Services 
Find a friend for your current rabbit!


----------

